# New dude here.



## joker_86z28 (Dec 3, 2012)

Howdy. I'm Mike.
From Ft Carson, CO
love WWII aircraft and models!
Favorite plane is a P51D named VOODOO, (air racer)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome. 

Ft. Carson? Are you in the military out there?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

Howdy back from just a little north of ya.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 3, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Ft. Carson? Are you in the military out there?


Yep. Was at FT Campbell for 6 years, just got here in September


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome from the left coast of Canader. 

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2012)

joker_86z28 said:


> Yep. Was at FT Campbell for 6 years, just got here in September



What is your MOS?

I was a 15T, but did all of my time stationed in Germany. Would have loved to have gone to Carson, but never made it before getting out.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome from the top of a hill, inside a rain cloud, in the north of England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the family Mike

You like 51's ?....top man !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum, from the second padded room to the left down the corridor...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 4, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What is your MOS?
> 
> I was a 15T, but did all of my time stationed in Germany. Would have loved to have gone to Carson, but never made it before getting out.



I'm a 15D.
Thanks for the hospitality Y'all!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought you were on the right, Jan? 

Welcome aboard Mike, from the land down under!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I thought you were on the right, Jan?



[email protected], he's escaped again!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2012)

Dude? In CO..... I thought they were all Pahdnahs in Colorado? 
Welcome aboard matey. I'm an old salt!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.

The best regards from one military to another one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike, and thank you for your service sir.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone


----------

